# porcupine/hedgehog scrubber



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

At Target they have this porcupine scrubber that I had to get today. I really do not think it is practical but it will hang out by the sink. I am still looking for the hedgehog pencil sharpener made by the same brand.








http://www.target.com/Animal-House-...ombrowse=0&index=target&rh=k:porcupine&page=1


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww!!! thats so cute!!!1


----------

